# Hi from California



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome and glad you're here. This is the place
for questions.

Jumping from a hobby to pollination may take a bit
more than a year though.......

Visit the many sections and ask all the questions you
can...


----------



## causeidm (Mar 8, 2010)

lol, when I said one year I meant it as an eventually kind of thing, like one day maybe I'll do this. not litteraly one year. I'm not naive enough to jump from a hobby hive one year to 100 hives the next.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from Concord.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome, start 2 colonies if you can...the resources of one can save the other


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

causeidm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to start a hoby hive this year and maybe one year enough to pollenate a 40 of almonds if all goes well.
> 
> I'm very excited and I have alot of questions!


Welcome....there are some very nice Beeks in your area...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you can grow as fast as the bees. When they swarm or split you will be twice as knowledgeable.


----------

